# honda generator-no spark



## tstan3676 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an old honda es4500 generator that has an ignition issue. When the unit is cold it will start right up and run as long as desired. Once it is warm and it is shut down, it will not restart(due to no spark). After an hour or two it will start up easily aqain. I suspect the coil or CDI module. I need to know the trouble-shooting procedures to isolate the faulty component. If it does turn out to be the coil(which i suspect) the part is no longer available. Does anybody know where I can get one of these coils(new or used). Would it be possible to retro-fit the genset with a coil from another model engine and:if so, what specs would I have to know about the original coil in order to match it up. Thank you in advance for your input. Tim S.

Honda ES4500 serial number 1009309


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

One of our members works for Honda and is extremely knowledgeable he should be by soon I'm certain he will have the answers you need


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tstan3676 said:


> I have an old honda es4500 generator that has an ignition issue. When the unit is cold it will start right up and run as long as desired. Once it is warm and it is shut down, it will not restart(due to no spark). After an hour or two it will start up easily aqain. I suspect the coil or CDI module. I need to know the trouble-shooting procedures to isolate the faulty component. If it does turn out to be the coil(which i suspect) the part is no longer available. Does anybody know where I can get one of these coils(new or used). Would it be possible to retro-fit the genset with a coil from another model engine and:if so, what specs would I have to know about the original coil in order to match it up. Thank you in advance for your input. Tim S.
> 
> Honda ES4500 serial number 1009309


Hi Tim...wow, that's an oldie... (for the curious









Anyway, when you can replicate the no-spark, disconnect the spark plug wire and measure the resistance through the wire to the core of the coil as shown here:










It should measure *6.6 kΩ* (kilo-ohms); if not, the coil is probably bad.

Honda has of course made thousands of different coil designs over the past 50 years, and the exact specs for this one are probably in a file cabinet in a Tokyo warehouse, and out of my reach. Would be very difficult to match up physically and electrically with another Honda coil without more data. I can also confirm this part number is indeed completely discontinued and no stock remains on-hand.

My parts computer does tell me this coil was only used on the ES4500 generator, and the G300 and G400 general-purpose engines.

Coil okay? Then I'd try a new plug just-in-case. The only thing left is the CDI. I show it is still in the system, Part Number 30580-890-782, list price $216.13 

Wish I had better news....sorry.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone_.


----------



## tstan3676 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: honda es4500... thanks*

Thank you for your quick response. It is an old b*stard ! But it starts up quickly and runs great when cold. Robert, you had mentioned that the same coil is used on the g300 & g400 motors. Would you have any suggestions on other types of power equipment that would use that motor? Im gonna try to attack this problem from another angle. Once again, thanks for the Intel. T.S.


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!


----------

